
The Failure of Coin - zdw
https://blog.bolt.io/the-failure-of-coin-20615dca2de
======
uptown
"Over the next ten days I tried to use my coin 54 times. It succeeded a mere
28."

A consumer product with these odds of failure during use never should have
shipped.

